

Skype founders sue eBay for $75M per day - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/09/16/skype-sued/

======
zandorg
Define greed? Selling a 2-bit p2p company for 1.6 BILLION and then bitching
about it.

Even the YouTube guys haven't done that and theirs was a bigger initial
investment.

[Edit: Not saying the YouTube guys would, but it's a good comparison]

~~~
buugs
Even though it may be greedy ebay was asking for it by not making sure they
were actually buying all of skype and not just the front end.

------
paul9290
A copyright infringement suit - HA, that's funny coming from the guys who
created Kazaa.

~~~
andreyf
I think they've learned well from their adversaries that laws can be used for
financial gain, not just for justice.

------
staunch
I don't know if it's true or not (they are litigious, CYA), but it appears as
though it's possible that maybe Niklas Zennstrom or Janus Friis were trying to
blackmail eBay into selling Skype back to them cheap and this is the
punishment for not doing so.

------
nopassrecover
"They claim that eBay’s altering and misuse of their code could total to more
than $75 million per day in damages, as each download of Skype is considered
by them to be copyright infringement. If you do the math, that’s over $27
billion per year. How they came up with that extraordinary number we cannot
even begin to comprehend."

I certainly don't know of any other industry that estimates damages based on
each download.

------
gojomo
How did eBay pay $2.6B for Skype and not obtain eternal, iron-clad rights to
use and create derivative works of all IP contained within?

Who did the due diligence? Who handled the acquisition paperwork?

If eBay used any external counsel or investment bankers on the deal, they may
be the next to be sued. Unless the Joltid claims are total bunk, and thrown
out quickly.

